# BSOD Windows 7 BAD POOL HEADER



## MAdG73 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

for some time now I've been suffering from frequent occurrences of BSOD's. They appear to happen more often when I boot cold than when I reboot or when my PC awakes from sleep mode. But they do happen in the latter occassions as well. 

First I thought it had to do with the additional memory I had added (I added 2x2GB memory to the 2x2 GB already installed). But I ran memtest_86 V4.0 over night and no errors were found. Currently I'm running with only 2x2GB memory and still BSOD occur. I've updated my motherboard's BIOS, I've updated all drivers I could find. No luck.. 

The messages I get vary with the BSOD. So far I've seen: RDR_FILE_SYSTEM, MEMORY MANAGEMENT, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and BAD POOL HEADER.

Some information about my system:
· OS - Windows 7 (Service Pack 1)
· 64 bit
· Clean install
· Full retail version
· Age of system (hardware): May 2010
· Age of OS installation - 1 week (complete new installation from formatted HDD)
· CPU: Intel Core i7-860
· Video Card: Asus ATI RAedon HD5770
· MotherBoard: Asus P7P55D-E
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: Cooler Master PSU ATX, 550W

I've run the diagnostics as mentioned in the instructions and have attached the system health report, win7 folder and have also included the minidump files of the last three BSOD's (not sure if that was still required).

I've also ran the verifier and if I do that upon reboot the system immediately goes into a BSOD. 

I would really appreciate any guidance and help I could get in resolving this issue, because quite frankly it's driving me crazy.

Thanks a lot in advance.
Michael


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

The one Verifier_Enabled dump pointed toward your Anysee BDA Capture device; I'm not entirely sure what it is, could it be a TV tuner card? Whatever it is, try removing it and see if it makes a difference.

Also:

Install the ATK0110 driver from the Utilities section here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=P7P55D LE&os=30&SLanguage=en-us


```
ASACPI.sys      Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
Install updated Realtek ethernet drivers from here: Realtek

```
Rt64win7.sys    Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
```
If the BSODs persist, please run driver verifier again.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Apr 12 12:51:28.522 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:16.584
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for anyseeTU.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for anyseeTU.SYS
Probably caused by : anyseeTU.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_62
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_62_VRF_LEAKED_POOL_IMAGE_anyseeTU.SYS
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun Apr 10 05:34:53.510 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:09.367
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+33906
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Apr  7 01:41:11.342 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:03.310
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339c8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+339c8
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## MAdG73 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, thanks very much for your quick reply.
I've updated the ATK0110 driver and the Realtek ethernet drivers as you said.
I've also uninstalled the Clark AnyseeE30TC Plus (it is as you guessed correctly a TV tuner card - external USB) and removed the drivers.
Rebooted, ran verifier again and this time the system booted nicely! No BSOD so far! Hurray!!! I don't know how long I should be running without drawing any conclusions, but it looks like I should be dropping the guys at Anysee a note about their driver compattibility with Win7... 
Any other suggestions I should / could try?

Thanks


----------



## MAdG73 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmmmm... looks like I was too happy too soon... 
Had several BSOD's again.. after my previous post. :s

I was running previous tests using only 2x2GB memory. Since last check added the other 2x2GB, thinking it was a driver issue (and that it might have been resolved).

Will go back to running with only 2x2GB for now for further diagnostics. Could you tell anything from the latest minidump? 

Thanks again very much in advance.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Memtest is a great resource but it isn't always correct. If this stared after you added ram, I would bet that is the cause as ram causes the most BSOD's IMHO!


----------



## MAdG73 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> I would bet that is the cause as ram causes the most BSOD's IMHO!


Guess you were right Rich... I've tried out all possible combinations of my memory modules and crashes occur during boot-up only when I have one module installed! Guess it's back to the shop with that one!

Still curious if that issue with the Anysee TV tuner card will pop up again when I try to reinstall that... well, only one way to find out.

Thanks all so far!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to help keep us up to date...


----------

